

Tipping Etiquette Around the World  - cwan
http://www.mint.com/blog/goals/tipping-abroad-03022011/

======
sad_hacker
Not a good chart. I live in Europe. I have lived in France and Germany. Both
in those coutries tipping is not very common. You only tip when you are having
a really fancy dinner with loads of people. In states you tip everything and
everyone... which is crazy.

